# Someone stole from my TIP jar!?, What I learned and my Top Tip Tip's.



## BlackHatRideshare (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello Uber/Lyft People,

I really have a tip "box" not a jar that faces the back seats of my car. I "pepper" the box with a $5 and a $1 which after testing bring in the more tips. This method creates social proof and seeds the idea of tipping more than a few bucks. I normally drive in the mornings work/airport runs and I offer my pax water sometimes apples or bananas this opens the door for reciprocation AKA tipping. Tip's easily pay for my water, candy, fruit, gas plus some. This is a great day time strategy... 

I normally drive Thursday, Friday and Saturday night near a college campus driving students to bars and party's. I normally do not receive tips at night from students but the surges make up for it. Last night someone took the $5 out of my tip jar! The students always leave empty water bottle/candy and make a mess. I would be okay with me if I was getting tip but I am not.

This may seem very obvious to some people already but I am not going to offer perks at night at all to students. I also will not be peppering the jar at night with $5s. I find they care more about phone chargers and party music anyways. As for the morning pax I am still going to offer amenities, play Frank Sinatra and pepper the jar because it works. I may even try $10s maybe $20s who knows.



This may seem simple but think about what your customer most value, offer that and only that nothing more nothing less.


-Black Hat Rideshare


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BlackHatRideshare said:


> Hello Uber/Lyft People,
> 
> I really have a tip "box" not a jar that faces the back seats of my car. I "pepper" the box with a $5 and a $1 which after testing bring in the more tips. This method creates social proof and seeds the idea of tipping more than a few bucks. I normally drive in the mornings work/airport runs and I offer my pax water sometimes apples or bananas this opens the door for reciprocation AKA tipping. Tip's easily pay for my water, candy, fruit, gas plus some. This is a great day time strategy...
> 
> ...


I never leave more than 5 $1.00 bills in my console cup holder. The most they can steal is $5.00


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BlackHatRideshare said:


> Hello Uber/Lyft People,
> 
> I really have a tip "box" not a jar that faces the back seats of my car. I "pepper" the box with a $5 and a $1 which after testing bring in the more tips. This method creates social proof and seeds the idea of tipping more than a few bucks. I normally drive in the mornings work/airport runs and I offer my pax water sometimes apples or bananas this opens the door for reciprocation AKA tipping. Tip's easily pay for my water, candy, fruit, gas plus some. This is a great day time strategy...
> 
> ...


You start putting $20.00 in there and you will be robbed.


----------



## BlackHatRideshare (Sep 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You start putting $20.00 in there and you will be robbed.


I think you could be right I'm going to test the $10s. I do get good quality clients in the morning that I think are less likely to steal.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I keep one 5 and five 1's in my cup holder. And I make sure the bigass purple "5" is visible. That seems to work well for me. Too much and people may think you're ballin and don't need any more. Too little sets a bad example.

Also, I drive a Honda Civic which has a slick cover that slides over the cup holders. When I park (or when I'm in a shady area) I conceal the money.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The best way to get tips which I found is to give them that double layer Trident gum and also charger for their phones. That will help with tips and also ratings. I noticed if I run out of gum the tips start becoming less.


----------



## BlackHatRideshare (Sep 15, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The best way to get tips which I found is to give them that double layer Trident gum and also charger for their phones. That will help with tips and also ratings. I noticed if I run out of gum the tips start becoming less.


I offer water bottles ($0.08 each) gum probably would cost less. And less labor water bottle can take a few minutes restocking. I do have a good charger set up with USB apple cord and AUX facing the back seat. I also offer free Lyft rides via referral and they love free rides. I wrote about my method here.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-i-make-extra-referring-lyft-passangers.104990/


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

The trident double layer gum is a better investment than interest from money in an account. Interest will only get you $5 per year but a nice double layered gum and charger for customer will get you $5 each ride so there at go--a high yield low risk investment.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh dear, more uber drivers duped into thinking that water/gum/mints are guaranteed tips. I'd offer them if uber paid for it.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Oh dear, more uber drivers duped into thinking that water/gum/mints are guaranteed tips. I'd offer them if uber paid for it.


it's all tax deductable. I get 40 packs of water bottles from B.J's for 3 bucks. a huge bag of starburst for 7 or 8 bucks. It pays for itself between taxes and tips if your thrifty


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> The trident double layer gum is a better investment than interest from money in an account. Interest will only get you $5 per year but a nice double layered gum and charger for customer will get you $5 each ride so there at go--a high yield low risk investment.


Do you have some research to support this claim? I live in a small city, offer gum only when I have it, iPhone lightning only when they ask, and have received anywhere from no tip to $200, depending on the pax's concern for making it home safely and enjoying light jazz and maybe some good conversation. The guys who tipped $100 and $200 just wanted to get home safely to their dogs or their wives, and were hammered drunk. I dropped from 4.9 to 4.7 when I messed around with all the extra amenities, and once I cut most perks, and drove mostly in silence, my ratings crept back to a respectable 4.88 average.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> Do you have some research to support this claim? I live in a small city, offer gum only when I have it, iPhone lightning only when they ask, and have received anywhere from no tip to $200, depending on the pax's concern for making it home safely and enjoying light jazz and maybe some good conversation. The guys who tipped $100 and $200 just wanted to get home safely to their dogs or their wives, and were hammered drunk. I dropped from 4.9 to 4.7 when I messed around with all the extra amenities, and once I cut most perks, and drove mostly in silence, my ratings crept back to a respectable 4.88 average.


You must be something else for a person. To wanna give you 200 cuz such a thing is never heard of. I did the test and I am 100% certain that just merely offering gum and charger will cause the tip even if they don't want it so waiting until they ask is your down side. Look at screenshot. Tips always beat fee for me.


----------



## yeahTHATuberGVL (Mar 18, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> You must be something else for a person. To wanna give you 200 cuz such a thing is never heard of. I did the test and I am 100% certain that just merely offering gum and charger will cause the tip even if they don't want it so waiting until they ask is your down side. Look at screenshot. Tips always beat fee for me.
> View attachment 80461


You really like to use definitive statements. 

I'm nothing special, but I'm a veteran retail manager and a good judge of people. I have people skills, which will do more for you getting tipped than a steak dinner waiting in the backseat.

If my area had Lyft, I'm sure I'd get tips 50% of the time, because I can hear when people fumble for cash during an Uber ride, and have used it at the bar or restaurant.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

yeahTHATuberGVL said:


> You really like to use definitive statements.
> 
> I'm nothing special, but I'm a veteran retail manager and a good judge of people. I have people skills, which will do more for you getting tipped than a steak dinner waiting in the backseat.
> 
> If my area had Lyft, I'm sure I'd get tips 50% of the time, because I can hear when people fumble for cash during an Uber ride, and have used it at the bar or restaurant.


Yeah same here when I did Uber I liked the look and sound of someone looking for wallet. Most pple don't carry cash sadly. With Lyft I see way more tips so 4$ fares are actually good in high quantity as I see $2 to $5 more frequently.


----------



## BlackHatRideshare (Sep 15, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Oh dear, more uber drivers duped into thinking that water/gum/mints are guaranteed tips. I'd offer them if uber paid for it.


Without a doubt I make way more in tips offering water, aux, chargers, free Lyft rides, games and "rideshare guildes". The ppl I drive love it! I went two weeks with just chargers and aux and I got an avg of 60% less tips. You only know if it makes sense by testing...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BlackHatRideshare said:


> Without a doubt I make way more in tips offering water, aux, chargers, free Lyft rides, games and "rideshare guildes". The ppl I drive love it! I went two weeks with just chargers and aux and I got an avg of 60% less tips. You only know if it makes sense by testing...


In Orlando almost none of the drivers give out extras because the rates are so terrible and such a high number of trips involve large parties. Can you justify giving out case of water a day with rates as low as 48c a mile paid to the driver?

The last time i did it i gave out 4 bottles of water on a... no joke... $2.70 payout with no tip.

In Orlando the rates are so bad that a tip in a taxi fare can be 3/4ths as much as the entire fare in uberX. And the taxi drivers get a % of the fares.


----------



## BlackHatRideshare (Sep 15, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> In Orlando almost none of the drivers give out extras because the rates are so terrible and such a high number of trips involve large parties. Can you justify giving out case of water a day with rates as low as 48c a mile paid to the driver?
> 
> The last time i did it i gave out 4 bottles of water on a... no joke... $2.70 payout with no tip.
> 
> In Orlando the rates are so bad that a tip in a taxi fare can be 3/4ths as much as the entire fare in uberX. And the taxi drivers get a % of the fares.


I probubly wouldnt drive if I made so little...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BlackHatRideshare said:


> I probubly wouldnt drive if I made so little...


And that's exactly why the car i do make my living off is yellow and has a meter... I'd rather have 1/2- 2/3rds of $2.40c PLUS TIPS than 75% of 65c.


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> it's all tax deductable. I get 40 packs of water bottles from B.J's for 3 bucks. a huge bag of starburst for 7 or 8 bucks. It pays for itself between taxes and tips if your thrifty


I get BJ's for 3 bucks


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

crazytown said:


> I get BJ's for 3 bucks


well for that little, I certainly hope you tip!


----------



## Tamera (Dec 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You start putting $20.00 in there and you will be robbed.


I saw some tip jar that had a lid and another had a lock and another was SO tiny that they couldn't get their hand in LOL..so that seems to solve that problem


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The last time i did it i gave out 4 bottles of water on a... no joke... $2.70 payout with no tip.


What world were those four people in that they thought you made money off their trip? Like, I know people are stupid but come on!


----------



## PhotoDude (Mar 6, 2017)

crazytown said:


> I get BJ's for 3 bucks


3 bucks'll just get you the tip


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Oh dear, more uber drivers duped into thinking that water/gum/mints are guaranteed tips. I'd offer them if uber paid for it.


Hell no still wouldn't offer it if Ubee paid for it. too much work lugging water trying to keep it a drinkable temperature. Room temperature water mmm good. 3 star.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BlackHatRideshare said:


> Hello Uber/Lyft People,
> 
> I really have a tip "box" not a jar that faces the back seats of my car. I "pepper" the box with a $5 and a $1 which after testing bring in the more tips. This method creates social proof and seeds the idea of tipping more than a few bucks. I normally drive in the mornings work/airport runs and I offer my pax water sometimes apples or bananas this opens the door for reciprocation AKA tipping. Tip's easily pay for my water, candy, fruit, gas plus some. This is a great day time strategy...
> 
> ...


Run off a few double sided color copies of a $5 and a $1 and use them. Not illegal as you're not going to spend them; it's only to give an illustration to pax of what money in your tip jar looks like. And, there's the advantage that whoever steals them could get busted for passing fake money! Win/win.


----------

